# rats and megazorb..need advice



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ahy one ever had a rat become allergic to megazorb? what symptoms did they show?
one of my rats has developed a RI been quite snuffly but since i had her out the cage shes been a bit better less gasping and seeming to breathe easier
now shes getting some baytril tomorrow but just wondered if anyone else had had any similar experiences with megazorb..seems absurd though as she spent the first weeks of her life on woodshavings. the other rat( not sibling) i got with her had an RI which cleared up on baytril
im also wondering if the oldest one is being a bit bossy with her and if thats the cause...obv i dont want her just to get ill again once the antibiotics have stopped...
thanks in advance anyone who has any pearls of wisdom for me


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I used megazorb for while and I found the rats were more sniffly as well.

I noticed it got very dusty, more so than aubiose, and it stank too.
I only used it for a short time.

I actually use shavings for some of my rats, not all, I have no problems with it for the rats I use it. I dotn' use it for he ones who are older or prone to snuffles.

Again, as you say, a rat can become snuffly due to stress caused by almost anything but a bit of bullying can definitely ahve them react this way.

My only snuffly's are now over 2 years old and the vet puts it down to age more than anything else. They get a quick course of AB's and are fine for weeks/months again.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

saxon said:


> I used megazorb for while and I found the rats were more sniffly as well.
> 
> I noticed it got very dusty, more so than aubiose, and it stank too.
> I only used it for a short time.
> ...


she definately seems a fair bit happier now shes off it and away from my biggest rat so could be either but i only got the new bedding week and a half ago shes been in with lola a while..im puzzled tbh
would you still get the baytril? cos i dont wanna be shoving antibiotics down her if she doesnt need them 
think i will try finacard next ..its card and they were ok on paper so im guessing they will be ok on that


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I had the same problem with Megazorb, never used it since. I'd still continue with the baytril, as the stress and/or bedding has likely caused a myco flare up.

Psst. I use shavings in some cages too (not pet shop ones, though, kiln dried Bedmax), and despite it being early days (since September/October-ish I think), have had no respiratory problems off them.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I had the same problem with Megazorb, never used it since. I'd still continue with the baytril, as the stress and/or bedding has likely caused a myco flare up.
> 
> Psst. I use shavings in some cages too (not pet shop ones, though, kiln dried Bedmax), and despite it being early days (since September/October-ish I think), have had no respiratory problems off them.


 
Psssst..Pssssst...so do I ...

We'll all get hung drwn and quartered!!!!!!!!!!!

I've had no problems with it either.
I don't use it with the older snufflies though as I would presume it would irritate them.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

update
this morning she was so much brighter..i fetched the baytril for her and shes had two doses now 
i put one of her cage mates in with her and when ive got back this evening this was wheezing and having trouble breathing again though shes in my hoodie and the wheezing has stopped...im REALLYbaffled can rats be allergic to other rats?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

saxon said:


> Psssst..Pssssst...so do I ...
> 
> We'll all get hung drwn and quartered!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 and me too always have kept my rodents on shavings although I have bought some megazorb and just done the guinea pigs and rabbit cage out with it. Will be doing the mice and rats with it tomorrow but I do have some hemcore to replace it with if they get wheezy.
The price of shavings has risen so much that I'm looking for alternatives now. That's if you can actually find a retailer who has shavings in stock now.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

Definitely finish the course of baytril, although i have always found Marbocyl to be more effective.

Myco is, unfortunately very common in ratties, my old boy has been battling with it since he was 5 months, he's now nearly 25 months and has been on Marbocyl, Ronaxon and Preds on and off all that time.
Never kept on shavings, always used EcoBed (thicker pieces of finacard).

Give finacard a go, or i could send you some ecobed as i found finacard got scattered about too much.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i will defo give finacard a go ...it would be great if you could send some ecobed see how they go with it thank you  
will have to try find a stockist of ecobed too 
i find she has like an hour of wheezing quite bad in an evening and the rest of the time shes pretty much ok 
not the best of days one of my young hairless died today  just one thing after another recently


----------

